# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  Ту-128 А-моdel. Модель и Самолёт.

## An-Z

Решил собрать таки, один из любимых моих самолётов, самый большой в мире перехватчик - Ту-128. Просмотр обзоров по данной модели подтвердил, что народ имеет об этом самолёте самое смутное представление, красит кабины в изумрудный цвет, ставит туда кресла К-36,  изобретает невиданные форсажные камеры.. и т.д.
Поэтому выкладываю инфу и о модели и о самолёте, что есть.. будут вопросы - велкам!

Модель. Традиционного для данного производителя качества. Уже есть облой и куча утяжин, со многими из 110 деталей придётся серьёзно повозиться, а то и переделать.. Например, колёса.. купил "Экипажевские", вот несколько отливок для примера..

----------


## An-Z

Модель неплохо задумана, но коряво сделана.. Даны каналы воздухозаборников и "входное устройство" двигателя, но из-за  большой толщины детали (2) верхней части фюзеляжа, эта самая деталь не стыкуется с нижней частью, пришлось её высверливать.. надеялся, что входное устройство будет видно..напрасно.. его вообще можно оставить про запас, установив заглушки. Сопла.. требуют серьёзной доработки, обязательно надо смотреть фото, форсажную трубу придётся удлинять..
Коряво отлились боковые поверхности фюзеляжа, особенно в центральной части у верхней детали и за осью крепления стабилизатора у нижней, потребуется много шпаклёвки..
Кабина.. Очень неплохо получилась, правда приборы на приборной доске изображены очень глубокими, пока раздумываю как с ними поступить.. т.к. модель будет с закрытым фонарём, который в наборе очень толстый, но тем не менее достаточно прозрачный.. Штурману забыли столик перед приборкой установить,  надо делать самому..

----------


## An-Z

Штурманская "приборка" в модели и в самолёте

----------


## An-Z

Фонарь надо устанавливать по передней части, линия стыка передней неподвижной части фонаря  (с откидной ПЧФ лётчика) должна совпадать с кожухом приборной панели и с линией расшивки на фюзеляже. В этом случае между гаргротом и фонарём образуется 1,5мм щель, но  её заделать легче, чем ступеньку в передней части фонаря_фюзеляжа, если устанавливать фонарь по гаргроту.  Да так и правильнее...
Крыло на самолёте имело геометрическу крутку, что на модели никак не отражено и переделывать проблематично.. Механизация крыла дана отдельными деталями, что безусловно радует, но.. интерцепторы  отдельно даны только внутренние секции, внешние же вообще не обозначены на крыле, даже какой то несуществующий лючёк на их мести изобразили. 
Закрылки на Ту-128 выпускались винтовым механизмом, поэтому делать их выпущенными без кого-либо в кабине было бы нелепо, кроме того на нижней поверхности крыла перед носком закрылка была подвижная поверхность, которая при выпуске закрылка подымалась и образовывалась щель.. так и прозвали такие закрылки - щелевыми :)) На модели эти повехности сделаны заодно с крылом.
Кто надумает делать механизацию выпущенной глядеть тут:

----------


## An-Z

Ещё о кокпите.. в модели кресла действительно похожи на К-36, хотя стояли на самолёте кресла КТ-1, ни как не могу найти их картинку, если у кого то есть, запостите, буду (и не токо я) благодарен.
Завершая сегодняшний пост пара картинок кабины

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо Андрюха! Ждем продолжения.
Судя по снимкам, шпаклевки, действительно, понадобится очень много. Но другой альтернативы нет :)

----------


## MAX

Есть, кое-чего по этому аппарату. Немного монинской машины. (фото оригинальные).

----------


## MAX

Еще немного фото.

----------


## MAX

Пользуйтесь, на здоровье. Может поможет. :Smile: 
Есть еще на видео достаточно подробно (с нишами и т.д.), но нет технической возможности перегнать этот материал.

----------


## An-Z

МАХ, спасибо за фотки! Но этого мало!! :)) 
Я все свои фото по данной машине подготовил и сложил в PKLовскую монографию про Ту-128.. и куда-то спрятал.. третий день ищу..
Так что сейчас могу только добавить, что в модели дана кабина штурмана Ту-128УТ, у боевых в правой части приборки был тубус индикатора РЛС, на рисунке из ТО он хорошо виден.. а вот кабина штурмана на Ту-128УТ

----------


## MAX

Надо все сюда вываливать, что найдем. Может все вместе на приличный валк и насобираем. Мне этот аппарат тоже очень интересен. Если, что найду, все сюда.

----------


## An-Z

Рад встретить единомышленника! Я тоже выложу всё что по нему накопал..
Интересует ли подробные ЛТХ?

----------


## MAX

Да нет, ЛТХ можно прочитать в монографии. А вот особенности конструкции, крупные планы, деталировка, это конечно интересно.
А строить Вы его когда собрались? Сейчас или как материал наберем? Интересно проследить процесс постройки, проиллюстрированный фото (чертежами) реального самолета.

----------


## An-Z

Ну и ладно, всётаки лениво ТО сканить и обрабатывать если это никому не надо.. А о какой монографии вы говорите?  В вышедших я и половины характеристик не видал.. не буду говорить о лётных, даны самые основные, а вот расстояние от оси самолёта до поверхности при различном состоянии амортизатора вы где то видали?
А модель уже собирается.. фотки то видели? Сейчас нужны виды на сопло, желательно со снятой заглушкой, вид на воздухозаборник на левом борту, над центропланом, который.. и нужен вид на воздухозаборники в основании зализов стабилизатора (в передней части)

----------


## MAX

Не, ну такие "тонкие" подробности не к чему. Это всетаки 72-ой масштаб.
Кое - что из нужных видов есть на видео, но, как уже писал, нет вожможности сделать скрины с изображения. Надеюсь, что кто-то еще сможет помочь.

----------


## Dock

> Не, ну такие "тонкие" подробности не к чему. Это всетаки 72-ой масштаб.
> Кое - что из нужных видов есть на видео, но, как уже писал, нет вожможности сделать скрины с изображения. Надеюсь, что кто-то еще сможет помочь.


Не, а какие проблемы с видео?
DVD-рекордера дома нету? Или на кассете - так опять же рекордер поможет.
а потом видео выложить  на каку нить шару.
Или все еще запущеней?

----------


## FLOGGER

> Рад встретить единомышленника! Я тоже выложу всё что по нему накопал..
> Интересует ли подробные ЛТХ?


Кто-то, может, и не нуждается в ТО, а мне так очень интересно. Понимаю, что лениво, но все-таки, как только появится желание выложить ТО, ты его реализуй. не жди, когда оно пройдет. Ладно? Надо порыться, что у меня по нему есть. Фото строевых были, правда не мои.

----------


## An-Z

Ага, выложу обязательно, скорей всего в уикипедию.. как будет время выложу.. трудность в том, что там пара страниц рукописных..  не все книги можно было  отксерить

----------


## Atlant

И мне интересно как можно больше информации про этот самолет узнать.  У меня есть А-Моделовский УТ (Пеликан), а я хочу сделать обычный - двухместный.
У кого-нибудь есть информация об отличиях этох моделей? (я имею в виду кроме носа что надо менять?)

----------


## KAJUK

> Еще немного фото.


Есть несколько моих фото  на Скейл моделс,в частности передняя ниша шасси...
А.К.
Тоже начинал собирать и те же проблемы со стыковкой:-(

----------


## An-Z

> У кого-нибудь есть информация об отличиях этох моделей? (я имею в виду кроме носа что надо менять?)


Кроме носа можно ничего и не менять..





> Есть несколько моих фото на Скейл моделс,в частности передняя ниша шасси.


Замечательно! А что это и где это? Если ломает разместить фотки тут, то дайте хотя бы на них ссылку..

----------


## Nazar

> Замечательно! А что это и где это? Если ломает разместить фотки тут, то дайте хотя бы на них ссылку..


Андрей привет , это здесь http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_130.html
у меня.

----------


## KAJUK

> Кроме носа можно ничего и не менять..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Замечательно! А что это и где это? Если ломает разместить фотки тут, то дайте хотя бы на них ссылку..


ребята ,извините,не по тому.что  в падлу.а по тому что не СМОГ:-(
(напильником попроще.....)

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

На авиафорум.ру есть тема про Ту-128 http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=14155 Весьма интересная.

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей привет , это здесь http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_130.html
> у меня.


Здарова! Терь понятно, только фоты тут:http://scalemodels.ru/modules/photo/...t_cid_109.html
Не густо, но всё равно спасибо!




> На авиафорум.ру есть тема про Ту-128 http://aviaforum.ru/showthread.php?t=14155 Весьма интересная.


Да, видал.. дважды брался долистать её до конца.. ниасилил! О самолёте "вообще", много интересной информации, однако для моделиста практически ничего нет..

----------


## Мелихов Александр

По просьбе Андрея поднял свои фоты из Саваслейки.
Получилось тоже типа валка, хм... 
Уж не знаю, наскока они вам информативны,
граждане моделисты, но лучше выложить их сюда,
чем будут пылиться на диске :  :Smile:  :Rolleyes: 
Итак, передняя нога :

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ноги основные :

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Кабина ...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Крыло.....

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ещё плюс пилоны...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Входит-выходит... )))

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Киль и детали...

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Ну и ещё чуток... Уф, всё...

----------


## FLOGGER

Александр, спасибо тебе пренаиогромнейшее! Фотки очень хорошие и полезные. Хотелось бы еще больше, т.к. машина-то уж больно редкая и красивая.
P.S. А туда вообще попасть-поснимать можно или как? Какие еще аппараты  там есть?

----------


## An-Z

Саня.. это даже больше чем я ожидал увидеть, огроменное спасибо!
Модель потихоньку лепится. Закончил кабину (особо не утруждался, т.к. сквозь толстеный и неровный фонарь мало что будет видно), решёточки вентиляции приборного и моторного отсеков.. Подсобрал носовую часть.. шпатлёвки потребуется изрядно практически по всем линиям стыков деталей..

----------


## An-Z

теперь немножко деталюшек реальной машины...
У модели воздухозаборник в основании киля грубоват и не имеет нижней "губы"...
воздухозаборник (spina) на модели мелкий и неверный..
переходы закабинного гаргрота с воздухозаборниками и со "спиной" придётся тщательно вылизывать..

----------


## An-Z

ещё детали

----------


## An-Z

и ещё.. интересно сравнить кили разных машин

----------


## An-Z

крайняя на сегодня капля..

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Капля говоришь... Всего на сегодня ведро целое получилось !  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Вот ещё сопелки нашёл вам, это Ржевская машина...

----------


## Евгений (ZQi)

*Мелихов Александр, An-Z* , огромное спасибо за фото. Может и я скоро начну своего пеликана делать. :)

----------


## MAX

Присоединяюсь к благодарностям.
Огромное спасибо за фото. Шикарный материал. :Eek:

----------


## An-Z

> Вот ещё сопелки нашёл вам, это Ржевская машина...


Отлично! Сашь, а у тебя стабилизатор пламени форсажной камеры не сфотан? И вид на сопла в профиль не помешал бы..
2: Евгений (ZQi) - присоединяйтесь!

----------


## An-Z

Сдирая шпаклевку взгляд цеплялся за коряватую кабину.. решил переделать... 
Большую часть приборов найти нереально, брал "подходящие" с разных машин. То что получилось в 72-м, при распечатывании сливалось, пришлось кардинально (раз в 5) увеличивать толщину белых линий, на всякий даю оба варианта, масштабный и "видимый".
Кстати, ещё один косяк модели. У неё приборная доска пилота и её кожух симметричны и расположены по оси самолёта, на самом деле приборка смещена вправо, на схеме это хорошо видно.. Ну и на модельной "приборке" нет выреза под колонку штурвала..

----------


## An-Z

продолжаю свой долгострой... массу времени занимает выравнивание поверхностей.. почти везде есть утяжины, с ними и ведётся перманентная борьба.. итак, за это время сделаны:
выхлопные трубы-сопла двигателей, через неделю, при очередном улучшении одно из низ было уронено, и  было найдено спустя ещё пару недель раздавленными. Так как появился рисунок этого узла, решил его сделать получше. От набора использовались лишь "колечки" сопел. Полного соответствия пытался добиться только для видимых частей сопла. Нарезая рёбра на кольце форсажной камеры запорол одну деталь, вторую делал не спеша, раз 15 всё промерив и пометив. С этой детальки была сделана в герметике форма и отлито новое сопло.

----------


## FLOGGER

Ай да молодец!

----------


## oleg83

ждем продолжения с нетерпением

----------


## An-Z

звиняйте, у меня дома инет накрылся и два последующих сообщения накрылись... как починят, будет продолжение.. плюс прицепчик со сканами ТО и РЛЭ

----------


## An-Z

Ещё одна проблема с которой пришлось долго бороться. Что на консолях крыла, что на киле, в месте где стыкуются поверхности возникает "выгиб" концевой части консолей или верхушки киля. Лечится вклейкой полистирольных полосок, в крыло хватило 1мм, а в киль втиснул 2мм.. и всюду по оперению утяжины..

----------


## An-Z

Пара мануалов по Ту-128, первый про боевые возможности АРКП Ту-128, 
http://ifolder.ru/6663382
второй ТО или что то вроде.. больше про "железо"
http://ifolder.ru/6663463

----------


## Камчадал

Наткнулся на такую вот галерею, может кто не видел...

http://www.modellversium.de/galerie/...8-fiddler.html

----------


## Assaulter

Люди!!! Есть тут кто живой еще в этой ветке??!!

Может кто-нибудь помочь с фотографией кабины штурмана Ту-128?? Только чтобы индикатор РЛС был виден... К сожалению, на всех фотках, которые есть в сети и в книгах по самолету его не видно...

Есть у кого-нибудь первый мануал про боевые возможности АРКП Ту-128, который An-Z выкладывал?? Можно его куда-нибудь выложить?

Очень нужно.

----------


## Dock

Assaulter
Вам сюда
b737 — альбом «Техописание» на Яндекс.Фотках

----------


## Assaulter

Dock, спасибо большое! :Smile:

----------

